# Enterprise Solutions > PeopleSoft Difference between Build script file, execute SQL

## ily_saravanan

In the Build Script dialog box,what is difference between Build script file, execute SQL now and Execute and build script?

----------


## manojanandnayagam

when you build(alter) a record in application designer, it will create a script and execute that script in datamover to create(alter) that table in backend (eg: Oracle)

Build script file : Creates the sql(Before you execute this you can check whether the sql generated is right)

execute SQL now :  Whatever script generated gets executed now

Execute and build script: will directly build the script and execute it in datamover and you would not be given chance to check the sql.

in case of build you can directly check the hird option(there wont be any harm)

but in case of alter, you must check the build script file first and see whether you get an error. If not you can go ahead and check the thrid option.

Hope you got it

----------

